# Kubota BX25 quote - Is it ok?



## pgrovetom (Apr 17, 2010)

I live in the North San Francisco Bay Area and got a quote on a BX25 with some implements and wanted to check how it compares.

The basic BX25 with loader and backhoe - no bucket or 3 point hitch -> $19,299.53

Seems high compared to what I've read here

12" backhoe bucket -> $464.00

Gearmore D20 Auger -> $840.28

Gearmore 12" auger bit -> $185.56

Gearmore 48" box scraper -> $732.94

Gearmore 48" rear mower -> $1380.64

Kubota 3 point hitch -> $203.78

+ 9% tax Ouch

How are these prices and how valuable is having the local dealer friendly?

I was to upgrading to a B2320 would be another $2-$3K.

Any ideas?
T
:usa:


----------



## Horsetopia (May 3, 2010)

I just had mu BX25 delivered this morning.
I have the 12" backhoe
3 point hitch
delivered $17,000.00

Just put my first 1.5 hours and I am beyond impressed.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

That is high, I would go look at a John Deere 2300 series, I am sure you could save a few thousand? But being in Cali, with CARB and all the anti diesel nuts, I cant be sure?

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...ts.ProdCatProduct?pNbr=0140LV&tM=HO&link=enav


----------



## subfitter (Jun 11, 2010)

New BX25 with 12" bucket and 3 point arms $15,995. + tax. Picking up tomorrow.


----------



## Artisan (Oct 6, 2011)

Horestopia and Subfitter, where did you guys buy your units from? 

you got the BX25 w/ FEL and Hoe and Bucket yes?


----------



## don12 (Aug 30, 2011)

pgrovetom said:


> i live in the north san francisco bay area and got a quote on a bx25 with some implements and wanted to check how it compares.
> 
> The basic bx25 with loader and backhoe - no bucket or 3 point hitch -> $19,299.53
> 
> ...


i am from north ga area close to chattanooga tn. I just recently purchase a bx25 kubota with the front end loader and 601 backhoe attachment along with the 3 pt hitch and also included was the 8 in trenching bucket for 16600. Total price, no tax for farm use in ga. Hope this helps as your price seemed a little high. My unit is a 2011 model.


----------



## Artisan (Oct 6, 2011)

Today, for a BX25, I paid $18,500.00 OTD plus $873.44 for 60 Months Kubota Insurance which is a GOOD DEAL. Everywhere else was much higher.


----------

